# Emersed aquatics plants flowering and taller plants?



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jul 2012)

Hey folks, looking for some suggestions on emersed aquatic plants.
Would really like to add some plants to my set up that have nice flowers to add some colour to the tank, any suggestions?
Also want to add more height to the rear and dont know which aquatic plants will hold there own weight as they get taller as would like some to grow out the top of the tank.
Even better if i can find some plants that will provide height and flower   

All suggestions very much appreciated


----------



## Alastair (15 Jul 2012)

*Emersed aquatics plants flowerings and taller plants?*

Would this be for your opti set up mate or a different tank?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Emersed aquatics plants flowerings and taller plants?*

its for the window tank in my sig mate.  Added a couple of lights on it now so want to fill the back in.


----------



## Alastair (15 Jul 2012)

*Emersed aquatics plants flowerings and taller plants?*

Ahh got ya. Tapatalk doesn't show signatures. I know which tank you mean though mate. 
I'd possibly try alterentheri reneckei, hygrophila corymbosa 53b, tall hair grass from the pond sections of MA stores (they are already emmersed), 
And ludwigia repens Rubin should stay pretty red too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2012)

Good call on the hair grass mate, was looking at some the other day but was unsure,think it might work though.

did find another plant along the way of my google searching that i would love to find for my rescape end of the year'ish on the big one, seem pretty rare though.

POACEAE SP. 'PURPLE BAMBOO'


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
There are quite a few good flowering plants emersed. As suggested _Hygrophila corymbosa_ is a good one and easy to flower. My all time favourite emersed flower is _Heteranthera zosterifolia _, although you need the plant to form a big mass at the waters surface before aerial leaves and flowers are produced.

_Heteranthera_ page: <http://itp.lucidcentral.org/id/aqua...dia/html/Image_pages/heteranthera_images.html> 

And images of most possibilities at: <http://itp.lucidcentral.org/id/aqua...Plants/media/html/Other/browse_taxa_list.html>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2012)

what a great resource, thanks darrel, add that to favorites.  I have been thinking it would be great if there was a plant list with emersed forms...
that will keep me busy.


----------



## BigTom (16 Jul 2012)

Well they won't produce pretty flowers, but I'm trialling _Hippuris vulgaris_ and _Equisetum hymale_ at the moment, both of which should hopefully be good structural emergents, assuming they do OK at 22 degrees.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2012)

hey tom, gives us a clue as to what is in store for the bucket.  I can see Hippuris vulgaris could be a very interesting feature....


----------



## BigTom (16 Jul 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> hey tom, gives us a clue as to what is in store for the bucket.



Hippuris and Equisetum


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
_Hipppurus_ is OK, although the aerial stems tends to die back in the winter leaving the submerged stems (the look a bit like a giant _Lagarosiphon major_) and they like hard water. Pictures here <http://www.tropica.com/en/tropica-abc/start-up/planting/underwater-landscapes.aspx>. I'm not sure _Equisetum hymale_ is going to like life in a heated tank though, as it is a northern plant. _Equisetum fluviatile_ is definitely OK, but it isn't as attractive. They are all rampant growers if conditions suit.

You can see both _Hippurus vulgaris_ and _E. fluviatale_ as emergents in my pond. 




cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (17 Jul 2012)

Thanks Darrel, good info as ever. I've seen that Tropica link before and really enjoyed it - I wish they had more 'underwater landscapes' on their website, would make a great addition.

Will see how the plants do, as always I'm fully prepared for it all to go horribly wrong


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Jul 2012)

This might not be exactly what you are looking for but I really like the inflorescence that some Aponogeton spp. seem to readily throw out in aquariums. The one below was sold to me as _A. natans_ but I think the jury is still out as to what it really is. The floating elliptic leaves in the background belong to the same plant.


----------

